
Dream Job Interrupted: Is the Job of the Future Creating an Unhappy Generation? - garrethdottin
https://medium.com/@garreth.dottin1/dream-job-interrupted-is-the-job-of-the-future-creating-an-unsatisfied-generation-7ca170dacb07#.uq0u3zxl0
======
brooklynmarket
Go to India. Have mind blown.

Come back, boot up laptop.

Ask. Why? I'll be dead in a few decades.

Close laptop.

Go to Goa.

Find cool hacker babe from Oslo.

Take drugs.

Watch Sunrise.

Open up laptop.

Wow, new framework.

Drop GF.

Head back to Jersey.

Say, "well at least I did it!"

:-)

